# EBC redstuff vs Hawk HPS plus



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus*

I'm leaning towards the redstuff,,,,,,your thoughts


_Modified by vwaddict53 at 9:56 AM 6-27-2006_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HPS plus (vwaddict53)*

I vote for HPS+ they must be great since i never heard of them.








sorry had to do it.
the hawk pads are:
-Ceramics
-HPS
-HP+


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HPS plus (Banditt007)*

Hey thanks, that really helps me make a decision


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (vwaddict53)*

What are you putting the pads on for? Track? Street?


----------



## vwaddict53 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (dcomiskey)*

Hard Street(mountain driving, autocross, etc) , looking for something that won't fade like the mintex redbox.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (vwaddict53)*

Anythign is better than mintex redbox. The HP+ squeal like a bus. Hawk HPS are a better choice for street use.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (NOVAdub)*

Tested the EBC Red and didn't like them one bit. Poor cF and really not much heat resistance.
Steve


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (reflexgti)*

Ferodo DS2500 all the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (vwaddict53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddict53* »_Hard Street(mountain driving, autocross, etc) , looking for something that won't fade like the mintex redbox.

Well, for autox, those pads are fine. But you DO NOT want to run them on the street. They really need to be heated up to operate properly and will squeal like an 18-wheeler when cold and will eat up your rotors. I think your best compromise would be to go with the HPS, not HP+. Be sure to replace your fluid with higher temp racing fluid like Motul 600 (?) or ATE Super Blue.


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (reflexgti)*

Hey Steve what pads are you using now? Carbotech?
Eric


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: EBC redstuff vs Hawk HP plus (meaculpa20v)*

Carbotech Panther P+ up front in AP Racing brakes and Ferodo DS2500 in the rear.
Steve


----------

